# Lyft useless in LA hotspots:



## Andrew Zuckerman (Dec 26, 2014)

Check out these hours hanging out in the hotspots that Lyft posts:


----------



## Andrew Zuckerman (Dec 26, 2014)

More amazing $/H with LAyft:


----------



## Adam G (Jun 7, 2015)

Here in Charlotte, I did 5 hours, 2 trips, $14.00.... I'll stick with Uber.. I've officially retired from Lyft..... Just not worth my time


----------



## THIRDEYE (Jul 2, 2015)

Is that typical for LA? What parts of LA were you in? I typically drive in Long Beach, but I stayed in the area after a couple rides to LAX. I guess I got lucky with rides to NoHo, WeHo, Culver City, Venice, Santa Monica, Manhattan Beach. The day before I did a ride to LAX, Malibu, Valley, and NoHo. Averaged about 1 mile to next pax pickup and less than 5 minutes between pings. After 2 decent days, I was thinking about driving LA exclusively on weekends... 90% of Long Beach rides are 3 miles or less with at least 1 dead mile and sometimes an hour before the next ping.


----------

